# Bandsaw Light



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I hope this is the right place for the question. I am finding that as I get older, I need more and more light to be able to do the things I could do while I was younger. Is anyone using a bandsaw light they like ?


Thanks....Gary


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Gary, I recently found this lamp by Dorcy that clamps to the knob on my top wheel cover. It really works great, and holds its position well. Here's a link!


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks Jeff, that look like it would help a lot.


Gary


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Better hurry if you want to order one, that's a great price on A..... Prime. They are so useful I just ordered 4 more at <$13 each. Dorcy's website claims they get 25 hours on 4 AA batteries. Not great, but that should last me well over a year on a set of batteries as long as I don't forget and leave it on.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

I ordered 2 of them myself ! 


Gary


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought a battery-powered LED light with the flexible stem and magnetic base - the stem is so flexible that it doesn't hold position as the saw is running - back to the old standby................


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wrap the flex shaft w/ electrical tape...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Everything I have is on wheels so I move it under a light plus open the window shades.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bought a flex lite with a magnetic hold on the battery box. Too heavy for the battery so it slips too easily. Draped it over the back of the band saw and it holds OK there. Really makes a difference to have that pool of light on the blade.

Also, recently put several LED bulbs in the shop, some under-counter strip lights in the seldom used corners a couple of 1600 lumen bulbs above the two main work areas. Light levels are so much higher and power demands are reduced. What's not to like.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just bought two of these that will clamp on the table saw fence, and on the sliding miter. Thanks for the heads up. Old eyes like lots of light!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

My band saw is equipped with a light, but when I converted the saw to 220 I can't use the light.
Is there a bulb that can be used with 220?


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

100 Watt, 220 Volt A19 Frosted Bulb | 100A/220 (220V) | Bulbs.com


----------



## warrenviking (Feb 1, 2011)

Bought what was sold as a grill light at one of the box stores. It has LED bulbs and a combination magnetic or screw down base. The long flexible goose neck is stiff enough that it stays put.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ratbob said:


> Hi Gary, I recently found this lamp by Dorcy that clamps to the knob on my top wheel cover. It really works great, and holds its position well. Here's a link!


The main problem I see in your workshop is that there is absolutely no sign of sawdust anywhere!! Lots of light but no sawdust.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ratbob said:


> Better hurry if you want to order one, that's a great price on A..... Prime. They are so useful I just ordered 4 more at <$13 each. Dorcy's website claims they get 25 hours on 4 AA batteries. Not great, but that should last me well over a year on a set of batteries as long as I don't forget and leave it on.


You will forget and leave it on.
Stock up on the batteries.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Take a look at this article:
Review: Inexpensive great task light - by EBpenguy @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community
The lamps cost <$10 each. I turn a smaller wooden base with a recess for the magnet. Results in a very inexpensive, bright LED lamp that attaches anywhere and is very flexible. I've used a dozen of these for over three years and they work great. Only drawback might be the need for an outlet.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/400/96/964f8252-055a-408c-a9c2-1ba25fc114a9_400.jpg

simple, obvious, inexpensive, no batteries, clamp it to whatever...been using them for years around many power tools/benches, etc.


----------



## JeffInMonterey (Aug 24, 2014)

I use the "Janso" light from Ikea. They sell the desk base model for $10!!!. The clamp base is $15!!! The light beam is well focused, good color, and intense. The best bargain. This light does NOT use batteries. I have one on my computer desk, the other I use on the work bench.


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

*LED light with a magnetic base*

Funnily enough, I just bought this LED light with a magnetic base today. Found it in my local tool sales / repairs shop in Aldershot, UK. It cost me the princely sum of £5.99 (about $9). I haven't had the chance to try it out while actually cutting on the bandsaw, but it looks good so far.
:smile:


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Murtu01 said:


> The main problem I see in your workshop is that there is absolutely no sign of sawdust anywhere!! Lots of light but no sawdust.


What can I say?

This would be a perfect place for a video of Phil Hartman's 'The anal retentive woodworker', but I can't get it to work. So, here's the link, it's well worth a watch.

https://screen.yahoo.com/anal-retentive-carpenter-000000987.html


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I use task lighting with the "old" fashion rough duty bulbs. The LED's don't show shadows which can be a problem when turning on the lathe. I use both the magnetic base and the clamp type depending on the machine. Vibration makes the decision.

I'll check out the ones Jeff mentioned, they look interesting.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

David Dickson said:


> Funnily enough, I just bought this LED light with a magnetic base today. Found it in my local tool sales / repairs shop in Aldershot, UK. It cost me the princely sum of £5.99 (about $9). I haven't had the chance to try it out while actually cutting on the bandsaw, but it looks good so far.
> :smile:


David, before I found the Dorcy I was using a freebie from Harbor Freight that was much like the one you purchased. It worked great except the fence would cast a shadow over the blade when doing narrow cuts. Hope it works better for you!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

gjackson52 said:


> I hope this is the right place for the question. I am finding that as I get older, I need more and more light to be able to do the things I could do while I was younger. Is anyone using a bandsaw light they like ?
> 
> 
> Thanks....Gary


You need lights on all the machines Gary, as I get older then I need more light. N


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

What I found to work the best for me as well as being the cheapest is a goose neck desk lamp that got from Goodwill for $1.00. I attached it to the ceiling above the saw with one screw through the base. I can point it in any direction that I want and often do so when I need the light on something else . I have a similar set up above the table saw only with that light I use a floodlight bulb.


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

Ratbob said:


> David, before I found the Dorcy I was using a freebie from Harbor Freight that was much like the one you purchased. It worked great except the fence would cast a shadow over the blade when doing narrow cuts. Hope it works better for you!


Jeff, You had me worried for a moment, so I just popped out to the garage - I mean the workshop - and checked. The yellow blade guard is ferrous, so the lamp sticks to that and provides sufficient illumination to cut featherboards. Only minor concern is if the lamp should become dislodged, it is right in line with the blade. Think I'll put a string through the handle and attach the other end to the side of the bandsaw, so that if the lamp comes loose, it will swing out to the side and not drop into the blade.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Glad it worked out for you David.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

i use the magnetic lights on my drill presses, bandsaw, they work very well, i use the energy saving bulbs, the regular bulbs i feel put out to much heat.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Clicked on the original Amazon link...lights still available...but do not ship to Canada. We get this all the time and it's damn annoying.

Checked on Amazon.ca and found a similar light for a couple of $ more, but that is much less than $12.99 U.S. Free shipping as well, so I win twice. Bought two, one for the drill press, one for the bandsaw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> .but do not ship to Canada. We get this all the time and it's damn annoying.


move or get a second address...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Knot working said:


> My band saw is equipped with a light, but when I converted the saw to 220 I can't use the light.
> Is there a bulb that can be used with 220?


Larry; another solution to the 220V issue...
http://www.amazon.ca/Ckeyin-110V-12...1455414291&sr=8-3&keywords=220/110v+converter


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knot working said:


> My band saw is equipped with a light, but when I converted the saw to 220 I can't use the light.
> Is there a bulb that can be used with 220?


sure ya can...
just use one leg of the 220V feed for power and supply a neutral for the other leg...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knot working said:


> My band saw is equipped with a light, but when I converted the saw to 220 I can't use the light.
> Is there a bulb that can be used with 220?


http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:220V Light Bulbs


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I know this is an old thread just thought I'd post my solution to the light problem, I had an old broken bench grinder that had a flexible light on it so I took it off of it before I trashed it. Wired it directly into the band saw power box and bingo light comes on with power or by it's own switch....almost looks factory too....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@gjackson52 This is how I handled the light on my big bandsaw. I too really need lots of light these days. The light is on here, but I wanted to show the LED spotlight that goes into it. I purchased an inexpensive fixture, then mounted a circular electrical box in the existing holes on the side of the saw, and installed a small toggle switch in the box. The cable goes to an electric plug on the back post of the saw. This is a very bright light! But being an LED, it doesn't get hot.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Duplicate post - removed. See my second post


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The attached light is available from Lowes for $19.97 and may be available elsewhere.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Style-Sele...Clip-Desk-Lamp-with-Metal-Shade/1000003084bbb

I've found them to produce a nice bright and very white, shadow free light without getting more than just mildly warm after being on for several hours, so no more head, face, and arm burns. The rubber lined spring clamp holds very well to anything that is about 1" thick. I now have these on several of my tools including my band saw, grinder, belt sander, one drill press, two on my DeWalt scroll saw, and I have several more that move around the shop wherever I need extra light. I removed the spring clamps from two of them and attached them to a bracket that fits around the upper arm of my scroll saw so I have one of these lights mounted on each side of the upper arm. Light from both sides of the blade completely eliminates blade shadows, making it much easier to cut tiny work more accurately.

Lowes also sells this light with a weighted base instead of the clamp for the same price. If you are planning to remove the clamp and attach the light and goose neck to a shop made bracket, do not purchase the weighted base version, as the bottom end of the goose neck is different and it will be much more difficult to use it. The end of the goose neck on the clamp version is threaded and attached to the clamp with a lock washer and nut, so you only need a hole in your bracket to attach it.


Charley


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

mgmine said:


> What I found to work the best for me as well as being the cheapest is a goose neck desk lamp that got from Goodwill for $1.00. I attached it to the ceiling above the saw with one screw through the base. I can point it in any direction that I want and often do so when I need the light on something else . I have a similar set up above the table saw only with that light I use a floodlight bulb.


One of the real benefits of a basement shop....with 10 foot ceilings, this would not work so well for me. :smile:


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> sure ya can...
> just use one leg of the 220V feed for power and supply a neutral for the other leg...


having a neutral with a 220 circuit is a nice simple upgrade. 

Besides, if I ever upgrade the shop with a rotary phase converter, I then have another conductor to run a three phase tool...:smile:


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I solved this problem by purchasing one of these: Delta light It has a magnetic base, so can be easily moved to other tools if needed. I know, this is the Canadian side of Amazon, but I'm sure it's available on .com as well.


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

I realize this is an old thread, but if you want an inexpensive 6 watt LED light that provides good light, has a magnetic base that sticks fast to even thin vertical sheet metal, flexible gooseneck, and for less than 12 dollars, look at this one.

I have three; one on a drill press, and two on my bandsaw (one positioned below the table to see to adjust guides and bearings).

Small enough to not be in the way, yet bright enough to work nearly anywhere in the shop.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G2ZQN1B/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Chris Hachet said:


> having a neutral with a 220 circuit is a nice simple upgrade.
> 
> Besides, if I ever upgrade the shop with a rotary phase converter, I then have another conductor to run a three phase tool...:smile:


I guess to add a neutral you need to go to a 4 prong plug? I don't know if it would be code to use ground for neutral. It would probably run.


----------



## mr happymoose (May 11, 2014)

Here's how I solved the problem. My work space is shall we say...tight and my band saw has to sit on my workmate which only has one place it can go. This particular spot is of course just right to cast shadow from both lights in the garage. Whilst lost in Ikea one day I spotted their JANSJÖ USB powered spotlights which were just a couple of quid. To be honest I wasn't expecting much for the money but I was actually very surprised with the light output. A bit of sticky back velcro and a cheap USB powerbank and it was all sorted. Total cost with one light and the powerbank was about £6 if I recall correctly and I can also use it anywhere else I need a bit of extra light.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a benchtop BS and DP, right next to each other. The flex light on the DP doubles as a light for the BS.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My small band saw needed a light, so I got a gooseneck lamp from Goodwill, dismantled it and drilled a larger hole in an L bracket, screwed the base of the gooseneck into it. Drilled two small holes in the upper wheel case, bolted the other end of the L bracket in and strung the power cord around to a plug. Works really nicely. Put an LED spot into it and voila. High visibility. Out of the way. Cost about a buck.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

DRT, and I thought I was cheap! Good idea, though.


----------

